# 2 visas at the same time? (WH visa while independ skilled visa processed)



## ajacob (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

My boyfriend and I will relocate to Australia next year as he will enroll in a Master program starting next Feb/March 2010. Here are our options (I welcome any suggestions/advice).

The student visa will allow me and my boyfriend to work, but not before his courses start. As we would like to get to Australia around Nov 2009, can we apply for a Working Holiday Visa to allow us to work before his classes start?

Also, I am thinking of applying for a independent skilled visa, but then will I be able to be my boyfriend's partner on his student visa? Or can I apply for a Working Holiday Visa while the permanent one is being processed?

Many thanks!

A.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

You can come over the WHV, but would need to leave AU and return with a new Visa sticker to come in on a student visa (you can check with DIAC if they will let you validate a student visa onshore, perhaps, but maybe not).

Skilled visas can take years to process so I don't know if you stay in AU while it is being decided.

You should really approach a migration agent as they know exactly what happens in these cases.

This post says Nov 2009, that's a few months ago so wondering what dates you really mean.



ajacob said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boyfriend and I will relocate to Australia next year as he will enroll in a Master program starting next Feb/March 2010. Here are our options (I welcome any suggestions/advice).
> 
> ...


----------



## ajacob (Jan 20, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> You can come over the WHV, but would need to leave AU and return with a new Visa sticker to come in on a student visa (you can check with DIAC if they will let you validate a student visa onshore, perhaps, but maybe not).
> 
> ...




thanks! oops, meant Nov 2010! times is flying fast!


----------

